# need outlander help



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

its a 09 650 outlander. the prob is the fuel injectors arent working. they are gettin fuel to them and are gettin power to them. also swapped them out with some that i know works and did the same thing. any ides


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Check your relays and fuses under the from pod. If that's not it, tighten your battery terminals, can am is notorious for battery problems.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

done all that still nothing


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Well if its like the metric bikes , and most vehicles . It can have all the above listed conditions met , but if fuel pressure is lower than required the injectors will not fire. I doubt the bike has a fuel rail with a valve to read pressure , maybe you will get lucky and it does but I would try to read fuel pressure first . The next thing I would check is PCM , or cdi , or what ever the electronic engine control is called in that bike . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

ok u can pour gas into cylinder and it will fire up and put a new fuel pump on it


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Fuel pressure regulator if it has one or PCM . There's not many items that control injectors firing. Do you have a power commander ? Seen several of those take a sheit. If so unplug and go back to stock and try to fire it up . Could be maybe crankshaft or camshaft position sensor , oil pressure sensor . . Just throwing out various sensors and scenarios that keep it from cranking 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like a PCM and/or wiring issue. - Have you check the injectors with a noid light to see if the computer is firing them? They get power when you turn the key on, the computer fires them via grounding them out.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

so what your sayin is hold the light on them when it is being started


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty much. If you're just using a test light, clip the gator clip on the battery positive & then check the injector wires while it's rolling over to see if the ecu is triggering them.


----------

